# pics of my new figs plus the freebie fig



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

got my two grizzles and he brought along a "freebie" baby he did not need..i was very happy and surprized. Leon tucker is the man I got the three new ones from and the white pair is from Dannyjoe at colorpigeon.com..I included a better pic of the whites...I will try to get a comparison pic of one next to a homer for size compairson this weekend...it's nice to have some birds that does not involve the white release bizz....just my little sweeties to enjoy.. they are so quiet and a pleasure.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

They are all pretty as can be.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Very Pretty birds. Hope you enjoy them and they enjoy their new home.

George


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful birds - the singleton is so cute!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Your figs are just as cute as can be, Spirit Wings!!

LOVING HUGS AND SCRITICHES TO ALL!

Shi and the gang


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cute as buttons just doesn't do it! They are gorgeous and adorable!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'd love to have some. Those tiny birds are incredibly cute as well as perdy.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

everyone seems healthy...all have good poops so far...I dusted with permethrin dust just is case. they will be in their quarantine for three weeks then go in with the seraphim. I have plans to build a flight pen and seperate section for tha fancies. I will miss them on my screen porch in their cages as I can see them from my kitchen table. but they will be happy to strech their wings in the breeding section when that time comes. im hoping the singleton will be oppisite sex to my baby seraphim "Angel"...they are about the same age. of course I would not breed them, just be nice to have him/her a partner. Thanks of all the nice comments


----------



## Mackbirds21 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey I've been looking for some figs for a long time you think you could help me get some????? I am 15 years old


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mackbirds21 said:


> Hey I've been looking for some figs for a long time you think you could help me get some????? I am 15 years old


where are you located?...you may have to have them shipped, which means more money and a ride to the post office early in the morning....Do you want to show? or just have them for your own enjoyment?


----------



## Mackbirds21 (Sep 23, 2008)

Both
But a ride isnt a problem


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mackbirds21 said:


> Both
> But a ride isnt a problem


where do you live?


----------

